# hydraulic pressure



## caseman530 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey everyone I have a older case 530 gas tractor with a loader bucket and Im wondering if it is lifting as much as it should ?? I put a gauge on the hydraulics and I'm getting anywhere from 12-1500 psi it seems low to me but maybe thats all the old girl is capable of making. I haven't hooked a dyno up to it yet to see what the exact weight in pounds it can lift is but when I do ill post my results 

thanks


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I believe 2500 psi is what you should get if not your relief valve might need ajustmen/cleaning or rebuild. Or the pump is weak. Try a pressure test on a cylinder hose and on the pressure side of the pump.


----------



## caseman530 (Feb 27, 2017)

ok sounds good i was thinking it was low but wasn't sure i did install the gauge on one of the hoses for the rear auxiliary hydraulics will this be the same reading as the lift cyl or would they be a different system?? The manual I have is very hard to understand and not to much detail


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Rear auxiliary would be the same as a cylinder hose. How many HYD pumps do you have. Is the loader plumbed with the 3point hitch. I looked at tractordata.com and it says the 530 and 531are a deisel and the 540 and 541 are gas. Tractodata has been known to be wrong on occasion or a po did an engin swap for what ever reason. Here is the link to the site and have a look at bottom of page. It will give you serial numbers and how to decode them this might help. Serial number plate on tractor instrument panel.http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/4/8/481-ji-case-540.html


----------



## caseman530 (Feb 27, 2017)

I think I have two pumps one under the fuel tank and the other under the seat 

It says 530 on the hood but on the ser plate it does say 541 so I'm thinking its mostly stock


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Not familiar with this tractor but usually you have a rear engine pump located at rear left of engin . This will supply the 3 point hitch. Sometimes the FEL will be plumed into this system. The HYD reservoir for this pump is the rear differential. Some FEL have a front engin pump typically driven by a drive shaft from the crankshaft belt pulley to the pump. This usually supplies the FEL only. There are verryous types of HYD reservoirs for this setup. One common type is the upright posts on the FEL. Some have a seperate reservoir.

I'm Shure someone will chime in and give a little better gidence on your tractor. Pic of the tractor would also help.


----------



## caseman530 (Feb 27, 2017)

ok so i believe all my pumps are internal in the torque tube I also think I have two pumps and my reservoir is internal as well in the torque tube 

I added a few pics as well


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy caseman530, welcome to the tractor forum.

Years ago, I had a MF 150 tractor with a loader. The loader was slow due internal pump output volume of about 4.5 gpm. I installed a pressure gauge at the loader control valve, and found I had 1500 psi. Should have been about 2500 psi. I ultimately installed a PTO pump (11 gpm, 2500 psi) for the loader, which made it much faster with greater lift capacity. Least expensive alternative. Something for you to consider.


----------



## caseman530 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks sixbales I had not considered that option or knew it was possible!! If I do go with that option does the pro shaft carry through the pump ? or do i loose my pto at that point


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

My loader would hold position, so I would chain the PTO pump up out of the way and use my bush hog on the PTO.


----------

